# RPG Maker XP installation problem



## PrincessClai (May 19, 2004)

Hi!

Ages ago I downloaded a translated from Japanese-to-English version of RPG Maker XP (called Postality Knights edition) because a legal translation didn't exist. However, now that one does, I've downloaded and bought it nice and legally. For those that don't know, in order to run RPG Maker requires that you install the program itself and then the RGSS-RTP, which contains all the files the program needs to run.

The program itself installs fine, but obviously it won't run without the RGSS-RTP. When I try to install it, however, I get the error message: Another version of this product is already installed on your system. Please remove it using Add/Remove Programs on the Control Panel. So basically my computer thinks that I still the old Postality Knights RGSS-RTP on my system so won't install the new one, and therefore will not work.

The thing is, though, althought the RGSS-RTP is on my Add/Remove Programs list, it won't uninstall. Every time I try I get Japanese error messages, which I got someone to translate for me, and all they say is things like "There is a problem in this Windows installer package. It was not possible to run a necessary program to complete this installation. Please contact your support personel or the package vendor" and "Installation is Incomplete. Setup was interrupted before installation of RGSS-RTP Standard could be completed. To try installing again, you need to restart the installer."

But I don't want to install it, I want to uninstall it. I've manully deleted every reference to RPG Maker on my system. I asked for advice somewhere else and they told me to use this TuneUp thing, so I did. I cleaned the registry, uninstalled unused programs, but nothing has made any difference. TuneUp does, however, allow me to see the file path this RGSS-RTP file, and it lists it as under WINDOWS\system32\msiexec.exe \I{5A9FE525-8B8F-4701-A937-7F6745A4E9C7}

I tried searching for that very long mix of numbers and letters so I could delete it, but I couldn't find it. I did a HijackThis log because people on this site have helped me with virus problems and all sorts of stuff before, and I really have no one else to ask for help on this matter. I really hope someone can help. Thanks in advance.

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 12:18:35, on 11/02/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\csrss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgamsvr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgupsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_04\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgfwsrv.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RUNDLL32.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgcc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Musicmatch\Musicmatch Jukebox\MMDiag.exe
C:\Program Files\IVT Corporation\BlueSoleil\BTNtService.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\MDM.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\Program Files\IVT Corporation\BlueSoleil\BlueSoleil.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\OFFICE11\ONENOTEM.EXE
C:\Program Files\Nikon\PictureProject\NkbMonitor.exe
C:\Program Files\Musicmatch\Musicmatch Jukebox\mim.exe
C:\Program Files\Slim Multimedia Keyboard\MagicKey.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Slim Multimedia Keyboard\OSD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wdfmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\alg.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R3 - Default URLSearchHook is missing
O2 - BHO: PCTools Site Guard - {5C8B2A36-3DB1-42A4-A3CB-D426709BBFEB} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdsg.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O2 - BHO: PCTools Browser Monitor - {B56A7D7D-6927-48C8-A975-17DF180C71AC} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdpb.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {CA356D79-679B-4b4c-8E49-5AF97014F4C1} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {BA52B914-B692-46c4-B683-905236F6F655} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {D49E9D35-254C-4c6a-9D17-95018D228FF5} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_04\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MimBoot] C:\Program Files\Musicmatch\Musicmatch Jukebox\mimboot.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSPM Startup] C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\INSTAL~1\UPDATE~1\ISUSPM.exe -startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSScheduler] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe" -start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgcc.exe /STARTUP
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: BlueSoleil.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office OneNote 2003 Quick Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\OFFICE11\ONENOTEM.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: NkbMonitor.exe.lnk = C:\Program Files\Nikon\PictureProject\NkbMonitor.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Slim Multimedia Keyboard.lnk = C:\Program Files\Slim Multimedia Keyboard\MagicKey.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_04\bin\npjpi150_04.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_04\bin\npjpi150_04.dll
O9 - Extra button: Spyware Doctor - {2D663D1A-8670-49D9-A1A5-4C56B4E14E84} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdpb.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\avgfwafu.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\avgfwafu.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\avgfwafu.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\avgfwafu.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\avgfwafu.dll
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.musicmatch.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.musicmatch.com (HKLM)
O16 - DPF: {1239CC52-59EF-4DFA-8C61-90FFA846DF7E} (Musicnotes Viewer) - http://www.musicnotes.com/download/mnviewer.cab
O16 - DPF: {1754A1BA-A1DF-4F10-B199-AA55AA1A120F} (InstallerBehaviorFactory Class) - https://signup.msn.com/pages/MsnInstC.cab
O16 - DPF: {4E71E6DD-FB37-4641-A96E-4456399A6DB0} - http://jade.bioware.com/codebaby/codebaby.cab
O16 - DPF: {4ED9DDF0-7479-4BBE-9335-5A1EDB1D8A21} - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcinsctl/en-gb/4,0,0,83/mcinsctl.cab
O16 - DPF: {4F1E5B1A-2A80-42CA-8532-2D05CB959537} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://spaces.msn.com//PhotoUpload/MsnPUpld.cab
O16 - DPF: {56336BCB-3D8A-11D6-A00B-0050DA18DE71} (RdxIE Class) - http://software-dl.real.com/1294dd5d94a9acbd9806/netzip/RdxIE601.cab
O16 - DPF: {665585FD-2068-4C5E-A6D3-53AC3270ECD4} (FileSharingCtrl Class) - http://appdirectory.messenger.msn.com/AppDirectory/P4Apps/FileSharing/en/filesharingctrl.cab
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1130583891928
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {A8F2B9BD-A6A0-486A-9744-18920D898429} (ScorchPlugin Class) - http://www.sibelius.com/download/software/win/ActiveXPlugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {BCC0FF27-31D9-4614-A68E-C18E1ADA4389} - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcgdmgr/en-gb/1,0,0,20/mcgdmgr.cab
O16 - DPF: {D68217F4-1DF9-45C1-BFA6-61DBD5464527} (Genealogy Browser) - http://66.119.139.74/cabs/zinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {DF780F87-FF2B-4DF8-92D0-73DB16A1543A} (PopCapLoader Object) - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/web_games/popcap/bejeweled2/popcaploader_v6.cab
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - "C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\msgrapp.dll" (file missing)
O23 - Service: AVG7 Alert Manager Server (Avg7Alrt) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgamsvr.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Update Service (Avg7UpdSvc) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgupsvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Firewall (AVGFwSrv) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgfwsrv.exe
O23 - Service: BlueSoleil Hid Service - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\IVT Corporation\BlueSoleil\BTNtService.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service (iPodService) - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: TuneUp WinStyler Theme Service (TUWinStylerThemeSvc) - TuneUp Software GmbH - C:\Program Files\TuneUp Utilities 2006\WinStylerThemeSvc.exe


----------

